# ***USRT PRESENTS..........ITBs!!***



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

We're back at it again! 

Okay, lads. We've been a big fan of ITBs [Individual Throttle Bodies] for years. Why? -because most engines are equipped with undersized throttles that are easy to drive but choke the engine once the revs or boost are increased. Meanwhile, single oversized throttle units flow lots of air up top but bog and stutter down low. 

They drive like all or nothing on/off switches. BoOooOOoo... 

Meanwhile, ITBs put one small throttle plate to work for each cylinder. Diameter for each i 
s often about 1/2 or less that of a single stock throttle. However, once added up, the total flow area is often DOUBLED. The result is massive air flow up top but serious response and torque down low. -an uncommon double win! 

Gains are even more pronounced on forced induction vehicles. After all, they're naturally aspirated *until* the boost hits. So, they must drive smoothly down low yet pass huge volumes of air in the upper reaches of the power band. ITBs facilitate this in a big way. So, why haven't we seen more of them on turbo engines? Largely, it's due to lack of knowledge on the part of builders and tuners. Despite the obvious advantages, the combo is considered overly "radical" or just frivolous. There are few followers following because there are even fewer leaders leading! 

At USRT, we are a cutting edge company, so, we got busy with some Extrudabody ITBs and Kevin Kreisa of DTR to freshen up an old Scirocco 16v. 










It's a mildly cammed all motor example still running the old *CIS engine management system*. Thus, it restricts air flow quite a bit compared to EFI. Yet, our before and after results are compelling. 







 
ITBs on CIS engine management from [email protected] on Vimeo.

Imagine what the top end rush would be like on a really built engine with modern management. Then, imagine what it'd be like with BOOST!










As we enter 2013, we're looking forward to pushing out an affordable plenum design for boosted engines as well as Drive-By-Wire Integration for the late model crowd! 

STAY TUNED!:beer:


----------



## hatchbackkid82 (Mar 20, 2012)

How much? Take my money


----------



## scott66 (Jul 5, 2003)

hatchbackkid82 said:


> How much? Take my money


 Me too, me too...I am "IN" for the plenum for Forced Airheads!


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

How possible is it for supporting the MK5 2.5L I5 crowd?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

MK5CNY said:


> How possible is it for supporting the MK5 2.5L I5 crowd?


 It's possible, but we'd first have to have confidence that Mk5 2.5l I5 owners want it in the first place. You can't afford a one-off. Trust me. After that, we'd need a test car to work with for a while. After that, we'd have to develop software and then do long-term testing. There's far more to this than just cobbling something together over a weekend and saying "buy it for $750".


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

Awesome work guys, glad to see your always innovating:thumbup::wave:


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*FV-QR*

anything for counterflow 8v ?


----------



## DjBij099 (Jul 21, 2003)

hatchbackkid82 said:


> How much? Take my money


 x2 :thumbup:


----------



## DjBij099 (Jul 21, 2003)

One good question I just thought of looking at it. How would this work for people with CIS basic like myself as far as idle characteristics and adjustments? I don't have an ISV of any kind and the way I adjust my idle is through the idle screw on the throttle body. This obviously gets rid of the stock throttle body.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Right now things are still in the preliminary stage so we wont have a solid price range just yet. :beer:


----------



## BROsiah (Jul 25, 2011)

MK5CNY said:


> How possible is it for supporting the MK5 2.5L I5 crowd?


Talk to josh at nothing leaves stock 
They already did a set for 2.5s


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

In.


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

BROsiah said:


> Talk to josh at nothing leaves stock
> They already did a set for 2.5s


Yep I have been following. Just looking here if someone will do a production set up in lieu of a one off. Also would like to see a stand alone system involved like Vipec Vss that IE has on their motor dyno


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Dude! Let's hear some updates/developments; 2013 is already 1/12th gone


----------



## chois (May 12, 2000)

DjBij099 said:


> One good question I just thought of looking at it. How would this work for people with CIS basic like myself as far as idle characteristics and adjustments? I don't have an ISV of any kind and the way I adjust my idle is through the idle screw on the throttle body. This obviously gets rid of the stock throttle body.


It turns out that you can use electronic injectors to feed the CIS lines, and just run a programmable fuel injection system. We tried this in a buddies race car, due to a rules requirement to retain the stock type of injectors. We used the top section of the CIS-E fuel distributor, machined the bottom side to accept the injectors, machined a square fuel rail for the back side of the injectors (1" thick aluminum, drilled an X pattern from two corners, such that the X opened into each injector cup, ran a fuel feed to one leg of the X, and the FPR/return to the other side), and ran a high fuel pressure to ensure that the CIS injectors opened.

Worked better than we thought it should.

Of course you could also just put the dang electronic injectors in the manifold at that point.


----------



## DjBij099 (Jul 21, 2003)

chois said:


> It turns out that you can use electronic injectors to feed the CIS lines, and just run a programmable fuel injection system. We tried this in a buddies race car, due to a rules requirement to retain the stock type of injectors. We used the top section of the CIS-E fuel distributor, machined the bottom side to accept the injectors, machined a square fuel rail for the back side of the injectors (1" thick aluminum, drilled an X pattern from two corners, such that the X opened into each injector cup, ran a fuel feed to one leg of the X, and the FPR/return to the other side), and ran a high fuel pressure to ensure that the CIS injectors opened.
> 
> Worked better than we thought it should.
> 
> Of course you could also just put the dang electronic injectors in the manifold at that point.


:laugh: I was just actually looking a thread that was made a while ago for someone using a programmable fuel injection system to run his aba on cis with a turbo. Had no idea such a thing could be done :thumbup:


----------

